# Just picked up some Sour Diesel



## tylermattson (Jan 2, 2014)

Its gonna be a fun night


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Jan 2, 2014)

Outdoor?

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## tylermattson (Jan 2, 2014)

I didn't grow it xd


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Jan 2, 2014)

Smoke good? Love some sour. I'm smoking some cheese quake. Very nice grapey sour taste. 

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## tylermattson (Jan 3, 2014)

alwaysgreen420 said:


> Smoke good? Love some sour. I'm smoking some cheese quake. Very nice grapey sour taste.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545


it smells amazing and sticky too. I love it. 

that looks good


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Definitely commercial, but it doesn't look like it's traveled all that far; maybe across the state. Still kinda fluffy. Love some sour D... Really excited for some Cheese Dawg and some Super Sour OG....


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 10, 2014)

Got a few Sage n Sour seeds. Sage x Sour Diesel. Think I'm gonna grow some of that along with some OG Kush this summer. Prob will cross those two together and see what I get from that. I think I get a bigger kick out of creating new bud than I do looking at the finished product.....naaa!!! Lol


----------



## aisach (Mar 3, 2014)

Love Sour D.
SnS is a killer. Ours was more SAGE than Sour. Killer cough.


----------



## ^su (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh the struggle.


----------



## skidsteer (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks Pretty fresh still. Jealous! Love me some sour diesel! Enjoy!


----------

